# [Unofficial] Malwarebytes Bootable



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2017)

​☑ *Project is still active.*
☑ This project is absolutely free to use; I do not charge anything for Malwarebytes Bootable.
☑ Derivative projects are allowed and encouraged.
☑ Malwarebytes Bootable is clean of viruses, malware, or any kind of malicious code.
☑ USB bootable using _Rufus _or similar USB tools.
☑ _*Now with updatable virus definitions!*_
☑ Gluten-free, non-GMO, gender neutral, and no trans-fats!



I've decided to create and maintain a bootable Malwarebytes disc. It's been updated to *2021 / June / 17 *definitions upon this release.

*Click the Google Drive or MEGA buttons below for the download directory:
*



*
Magnet Link:*

```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:AD6F59B4DAC36FFF66F1F75530C5913D781ADA83
```
*
*​


Spoiler: How to create a bootable USB drive with Rufus. ==>



*1.) Choose your USB drive you're going to use. Use caution, as it will be erased!

2.) Click on the CD-Rom drive icon on the right, and choose the Malwarebytes ISO to put on the USB drive.

3.) Set the File system to NTFS, Default cluster size of 4096.

4.) Leave everything else as it is, and click the Start button. This won't take much time at all. When it is finished, boot it up and do a Custom Scan on your Windows drive.
*​
*This is how it should look:*
​




*Screenshots:*
​


----------



## migles (Aug 16, 2017)

does it have the full normal version of malware bytes? does it fetch the updates from internet after boot? or user has to manually donwload them?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2017)

migles said:


> does it have the full normal version of malware bytes? does it fetch the updates from internet after boot? or user has to manually download them?


Updating the definitions normally (in the app) works now, as long as you get online using PENetwork. I have also included an "Instructions" Read Me on the desktop to walk people through it.


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 16, 2017)

Happy to hear this news. Malware Bytes has always been my antivirus (in previous years) most widely used, and have it at your USB stick is definitely an advantage for friends or family PC.
Congratulations


----------



## Jayro (Aug 16, 2017)

zSyntex said:


> Happy to hear this news. Malware Bytes has always been my antivirus (in previous years) most widely used, and have it at your USB stick is definitely an advantage for friends or family PC.
> Congratulations


Thanks, it's my go-to as well, hence here you go.


----------



## Joom (Aug 18, 2017)

If you create a torrent I'll seed it with my box.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll get right on it sir!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 18, 2017)

zSyntex said:


> Happy to hear this news. Malware Bytes has always been my antivirus (in previous years) most widely used, and have it at your USB stick is definitely an advantage for friends or family PC.
> Congratulations


IMO Malwarebytes is not really an AV, it's more specialized than a regular AV. For me it's just a tool to get rid of things that a regular AV won't, it complements a good AV well.


----------



## Joom (Aug 18, 2017)

Torrent is now seeding indefinitely. Feel free to share it.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 18, 2017)

Torrents in the download directories with the ISO file. Thanks @Joom  for torrent hosting!


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 18, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> IMO Malwarebytes is not really an AV, it's more specialized than a regular AV. For me it's just a tool to get rid of things that a regular AV won't, it complements a good AV well.


Yes, a replacement of AV that's useful today in OS like Wondows 10.
So every people, with this .exe, could run MB and scan the file for a fast and light solution instead of install the whole app.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 18, 2017)

zSyntex said:


> Yes, a replacement of AV that's useful today in OS like Wondows 10.
> So every people, with this .exe, could run MB and scan the file for a fast and light solution instead of install the whole app.


Yes, but this is bootable, so the malware won't be activated and can't hide itself, or replicate during a scan. You just have to set it to do a custom scan on your targeted Windows drive.


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 18, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Yes, but this is bootable, so the malware won't be activated and can't hide itself, or replicate during a scan. You just have to set it to do a custom scan on your targeted Windows drive.


The best use of it is to run Windows in Safe Mode and use the bootable app. It reminds me of GParted for Linux, what a time :'D


----------



## 3pixel (Nov 5, 2017)

Thats cool but i cant get it to launch. the system that i want to run it on detects the usb but it doesnt actually start the usb thus going to windows


----------



## Jayro (Nov 5, 2017)

3pixel said:


> Thats cool but i cant get it to launch. the system that i want to run it on detects the usb but it doesnt actually start the usb thus going to windows


Is your PC set to boot from USB? UEFI and Legacy BIOS booting both work, and it should boot into a stripped-down WinPE and launch Malwarebytes.


----------



## 3pixel (Nov 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Is your PC set to boot from USB? UEFI and Legacy BIOS booting both work, and it should boot into a stripped-down WinPE and launch Malwarebytes.


ye it is. i even removed windows from the boot order so the only thing in my boot order was the usb. on the system i wanted to test the usb it went straight to bios again.


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

3pixel said:


> ye it is. i even removed windows from the boot order so the only thing in my boot order was the usb. on the system i wanted to test the usb it went straight to bios again.


What are you using to create the bootable USB?


----------



## 3pixel (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> What are you using to create the bootable USB?


latest version of Rufus with the recommended settings. i tried some different settings too. i doubt that it might be my usb since i used the usb for severel other USB OS stuff


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

3pixel said:


> latest version of Rufus with the recommended settings. i tried some different settings too. i doubt that it might be my usb since i used the usb for severel other USB OS stuff


Try YUMI. Instead of extracting the image to the USB and installing a bootloader to load the OS it uses GRUB to chainload images off the USB. It allows you to have more than one OS on a single USB drive as well, so you can have a Swiss army knife.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> Try YUMI. Instead of extracting the image to the USB and installing a bootloader to load the OS it uses GRUB to chainload images off the USB. It allows you to have more than one OS on a single USB drive as well, so you can have a Swiss army knife.


Also, YUMI has a winPE setting near the bottom of the list, so using that should be the best setting.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 7, 2018)

One question for ya, will this scan the affected systems registry hive? I guessing no as it has to be mounted under a user account. I know that some infections will blue screen your pc when their files are removed.... 
You have a good scanner here tho and thinks for the work. Im gonna grap me a copy.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice tools! Thanks!


----------



## Jayro (May 5, 2018)

Just updated this with 05-05-2018's definitions.


----------



## UtOpiK (May 6, 2018)

Many thanks.
Perfect, as usual ^^


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2018)

New version made from scratch from AOMEI PE Builder 2.0 - It boots into a full desktop so you can update the definitions. (Connect to the internet using PENetwork)

I might inject some common Ethernet and Wi-Fi drivers later next month. Definitions updated to May 25th, 2018.





_Minor flaw:_ A lingering _AOMEI Partition Assistant _shortcut remains in the Start Menu, so just ignore it. I'm not sure how to get rid of it yet.
*UPDATE:* The elusive shortcut has been removed.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 31, 2018)

>gender neutral 
lmao, don't wanna trigger anyone


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> >gender neutral
> lmao, don't wanna trigger anyone



Yeah, thought I'd throw in some humor.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2018)

Updated the ISO with Trackpad drivers, as some laptop users reported their trackpad not working. Updated virus definitions to 2018.06.09


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2018)

Great tool. thx


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> Great tool. thx


You're welcome friend.


----------



## LukeyWolf (Jun 9, 2018)

I never knew this existed, this should definitely save certain people in my house (or me if ever) haha
Also might have to invest in a cheap 4GB USB just for this juuust incase


----------



## ben robbins (Jun 9, 2018)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there are many tools like this already available. Hirens-boot cd for one . its a bootable image including all the tools you could ever need; like 5-10 different AV programs, a bunch of tools for formatting hard drives. partitioning etc. basically any utility that could be helpful to fix or work on your computer when it wont boot the OS. It includes Malwarebytes. the only possible downside i could see is i dont know if it has the latest definitions


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2018)

ben robbins said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there are many tools like this already available. Hirens-boot cd for one . its a bootable image including all the tools you could ever need; like 5-10 different AV programs, a bunch of tools for formatting hard drives. partitioning etc. basically any utility that could be helpful to fix or work on your computer when it wont boot the OS. It includes Malwarebytes. the only possible downside i could see is i dont know if it has the latest definitions


I know they exist, but I don't care. Wanted to make my own anyway.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2018)

Updated the virus definitions to the 4th of October. New ISO and hashes released in the download links on page 1.


----------



## isamudysan (Oct 16, 2018)

i'm getting some memory allocation errors. anyone getting these?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 16, 2018)

isamudysan said:


> i'm getting some memory allocation errors. anyone getting these?


Are you booting it from UEFI or CSM (Legacy)?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 18, 2018)

*Changelog for 2018.10.18:*

- Fixed the elusive broken shortcut in the Start Menu.
- Disabled the blank User icon in the Start Menu.
- Updated the virus definitions to 10.18.5
- Disabled the splash screen when Malwarebytes starts.
- Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 3, 2020)

I haven't updated this standalone Malwarebytes bootdisk in a while, so it's been updated to the latest definitions as of *2020 / JAN / 03*. New hashes in the same download folders. Literally nothing else has changed. Might make a new wallpaper next build, IDK.


----------



## Jayro (May 29, 2020)

- Updated to 2020.05.26.1 virus definitions
- Made a new refined wallpaper.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 8, 2020)

New release, rebuilt from near-scratch.

v20.06 Changelog:
- Used a 64-bit Win10PE as a base this time, so it now boots in UEFI.
- Has a new 1920x1080 wallpaper.
- QR code was doubled in size, to compensate for the wallpaper enlargement.
- Once installed to a USB stick, the virus definitions are updatable when you're online.
- Seems to boot faster for me on USB 3.0 than the 32-bit one did.
- Edited the BCD file to disable the driver testing, as the "Test Mode" text was covering my QR code.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 14, 2020)

Fixed the links, and updated the download buttons.


----------



## MrNessuno (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm trying to use it with Ventoy, it boots fine but there is no malwarebytes here :c, i tried to Search in Program files but nothing
Am i doing something wrong?

Edit: it seems I posted twice by error, I'm sorry  but i don't find how to remove a post


----------



## MrNessuno (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm trying to use it with Ventoy, it boots fine but there is no malwarebytes here :c, i tried to Search in Program files but nothing 
Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## GlacialMan (Jul 28, 2020)

@Jayro 
Same problem mentioned by MrNessuno.I've started your current version of Malwarebytes Bootable (20.06) using the current version of Ventoy (1.0.17). The environment seems to regularly start but the application it's not executed, it seems to be missing. I tried both BIOS and UEFI boots of Ventoy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 28, 2020)

GlacialMan said:


> @Jayro
> Same problem mentioned by MrNessuno.I've started your current version of Malwarebytes Bootable (20.06) using the current version of Ventoy (1.0.17). The environment seems to regularly start but the application it's not executed, it seems to be missing. I tried both BIOS and UEFI boots of Ventoy. Thanks in advance.


If you're using this with Ventoy, you need to extract the Programs folder and the CdUsb.Y file to the root of the USB. Then the app should load. That's how it works on MediCat USB, and how you're able to download and keep the latest virus updates.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 28, 2020)

is this like an actual bootables USB?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 28, 2020)

PizzaBitez said:


> is this like an actual bootables USB?


Yes, that's exactly what it is. And when you update the virus definitions online, they stay updated between reboots.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 29, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Yes, that's exactly what it is. And when you update the virus definitions online, they stay updated between reboots.


Wow that’s awesome. I’ll keep this with me at work


----------



## Jayro (Jul 29, 2020)

PizzaBitez said:


> Wow that’s awesome. I’ll keep this with me at work


I wanted a bootable version that I could scan with offline, without the malware having a chance to hide within Windows.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 29, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I wanted a bootable version that I could scan with offline, without the malware having a chance to hide within Windows.


I acutally used this on one of my work computers and it found some malware. POG


----------



## willk (Oct 16, 2020)

Hash Values are not correct


----------



## Jayro (Dec 13, 2020)

*Updated this today, new version!*


Changelog:

- Updated this to have the 2020.12.13.3 virus definitions.
- Uses an older 2016 WinPE as it's base. As a direct result, it's slightly smaller, boots much faster, and just works better overall than the last one. _*(Only requires a 2GB USB stick!)*_
- Supports more languages upon boot.
- Removed the extra .NET Framework that wasn't needed for Malwarebytes to run.
- Shrank the Taskbar to take up less space at smaller resolutions.
- MediCat USB v20.12 releases on Monday 21/Dec/2020, and will include this build.


----------



## Abominator (Dec 16, 2020)

First of all special thanks to @Jayro for this software, as well as Medicat  Dude, you're a lifesaver .
But I'm facing a problem, when i try to download the Malwarebytes Bootable using the links provided (Google Drive & Mega), as you can see from the picture that i'm posting in this message 
So my question is...can you be so kind and share the same one through torrent file? it will mean a lot 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> *Updated this today, new version!*
> 
> 
> Changelog:
> ...



Can't wait to download MediCat USB v20.12 release


----------



## Jayro (Dec 16, 2020)

Abominator said:


> First of all special thanks to @Jayro for this software, as well as Medicat  Dude, you're a lifesaver .
> But I'm facing a problem, when i try to download the Malwarebytes Bootable using the links provided (Google Drive & Mega), as you can see from the picture that i'm posting in this message
> So my question is...can you be so kind and share the same one through torrent file? it will mean a lot
> 
> ...


Yup, here you go, here's the magnet link you can paste into your torrent client:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:0E8BDA81735AFD50F290ABE9FE919835ADE7AA9D

I added it to the front page.


----------



## Abominator (Dec 17, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Yup, here you go, here's the magnet link you can paste into your torrent client:
> 
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:0E8BDA81735AFD50F290ABE9FE919835ADE7AA9D
> 
> I added it to the front page.



Sorry to tell you @Jayro, but the magnet link doesn't work...it constantly says “connecting to peers“


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2020)

Abominator said:


> Sorry to tell you @Jayro, but the magnet link doesn't work...it constantly says “connecting to peers“


i'm seeding now, would you mind trying again?


----------



## Abominator (Dec 17, 2020)

Jayro said:


> i'm seeding now, would you mind trying again?


Works fine now...thank you  btw can't wait for the Medicat 20.12


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2020)

Abominator said:


> Works fine now...thank you  btw can't wait for the Medicat 20.12


*MediCat USB v02.12 is dropping Monday the 21st. *


----------



## Abominator (Dec 18, 2020)

Jayro said:


> *MediCat USB v02.12 is dropping Monday the 21st. *


Can't wait  btw one question...is there any way to combine the 2 versions of Medicat into One? I'm talkig about the main one and the second opinion with the anti-viruses?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2020)

Abominator said:


> Can't wait  btw one question...is there any way to combine the 2 versions of Medicat into One? I'm talkig about the main one and the second opinion with the anti-viruses?


Yes, you can just extract all the ISO files from Second Opinion over to MediCat USB. But don't forget to also move their icons, and copy/paste all the ISO information into MediCat USB's ventoy.json file, so the names and icons display properly. (If that matters to you)


----------



## Abominator (Dec 19, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Yes, you can just extract all the ISO files from Second Opinion over to MediCat USB. But don't forget to also move their icons, and copy/paste all the ISO information into MediCat USB's ventoy.json file, so the names and icons display properly. (If that matters to you)


You lost me at icons and the ventoy.json file  will it be a problem for you to make a video tutorial, that will be used from all of us here in case of need?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

Small update, had to fix a bug that caused the app to crash upon launch. Now runs in a 2016 Win10PE instead of a 2018 one. Loads faster as a result, and is smaller in size.


----------



## Abominator (Dec 21, 2020)

i don't get it? should re-download the torrent?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

Abominator said:


> i don't get it? should re-download the torrent?


only if you want to, I just made it boot faster and squashed a bug in the WinPE. If yours works fine, then there's really no need to update.


----------



## XImpalerX (Jan 28, 2021)

Will this work if I copy the iso into Medicat USB Antivirus folder? Actually it does work, but when I try to run a scan it just goes to "Scan was canceled" I tried Custom scan, selecting the drives, but same issue.

Hah nevermind, had to Run as admin


----------



## Jayro (Jan 28, 2021)

XImpalerX said:


> Will this work if I copy the iso into Medicat USB Antivirus folder? Actually it does work, but when I try to run a scan it just goes to "Scan was canceled" I tried Custom scan, selecting the drives, but same issue.
> 
> Hah nevermind, had to Run as admin


This is a known issue, and will be fixed in the next release if February.


----------



## shadowflake (May 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> If you're using this with Ventoy, you need to extract the Programs folder and the CdUsb.Y file to the root of the USB. Then the app should load. That's how it works on MediCat USB, and how you're able to download and keep the latest virus updates.



I'm sorry i'm new here.
I"m able to make bootdisk with ventoy.
I can boot the malwarebyte ISO.

What do you mean with extract the Programs folder and the CdUsb.Y file to the root of the USB.
Where can i find the CDUSB.Y file ?

Thanks for the tips.

Regards

Michel


----------



## Jayro (May 23, 2021)

shadowflake said:


> I'm sorry i'm new here.
> I"m able to make bootdisk with ventoy.
> I can boot the malwarebyte ISO.
> 
> ...


It's all in the zipped file, just extract the zip to the USB stick, and everything will be taken care of by itself.


----------



## darrysmi (May 23, 2021)

brilliant wok mate thank you.  ill add this to my toolbox


----------



## Tarsisius (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello, I would like to know when is the update to fix the problem that makes the scan to be cancelled will be upload.
I would really like to use it, but I keep getting the error :/

Thanks


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2021)

Tarsisius said:


> Hello, I would like to know when is the update to fix the problem that makes the scan to be cancelled will be upload.
> I would really like to use it, but I keep getting the error :/
> 
> Thanks


I've been trying to fix it for weeks, but I don't know what the problem is. The only fix I can come up with is just make sure you uncheck all 4 boxes before doing a custom scan.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 3, 2021)

Probably been asked before, but since this is unofficial, is it safe to use?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2021)

Anon_Cypher_ said:


> Probably been asked before, but since this is unofficial, is it safe to use?


Yes, it's safe. I would never tarnish my good name by uploading harmful software.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

*Malwarebytes Bootable v21.06 has just been released!*

(Go back to Page 1 to get it)


This was made from a newly-generated WinPE using WinBuilder and Windows 10 Pro v2004. It has Realtek Wi-Fi and Ethernet drivers injected, the touchpad now works on HP laptops, I made a new wallpaper for it, the desktop scales properly and automatically, and it's a much smaller file size than the last version was.


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks a lot @Jayro for this Malwarebytes bootable update! The winPE is better, the background is beautiful and the trackpad support is great!


----------



## Tarsisius (Jun 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I've been trying to fix it for weeks, but I don't know what the problem is. The only fix I can come up with is just make sure you uncheck all 4 boxes before doing a custom scan.



I tried to uncheck all the options in custom scan but the same thing happened. Is there any other solutions?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 20, 2021)

Tarsisius said:


> I tried to uncheck all the options in custom scan but the same thing happened. Is there any other solutions?


I only scanned drives X:\ and B:\ and they completed for me without issue, so I'm not sure what else to try. Nobody else is making portable versions of Malwarebytes anymore.


----------



## Gremlin220366 (Jun 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I only scanned drives X:\ and B:\ and they completed for me without issue, so I'm not sure what else to try. Nobody else is making portable versions of Malwarebytes anymore.


I discovered today if you start a scan and pause it after check for updates then connect to Internet and update definitions then continue the scan it will complete without stopping. If you update before you start scan that seems to stop it working.


----------



## drewski83 (Nov 30, 2021)

Gremlin220366 said:


> I discovered today if you start a scan and pause it after check for updates then connect to Internet and update definitions then continue the scan it will complete without stopping. If you update before you start scan that seems to stop it working.


if you stop it mid-scan and update it, i dont think it will be able to scan with updated definitions though. so just pointless to even update till a fix is released.


----------



## drewski83 (Nov 30, 2021)

Gremlin220366 said:


> I discovered today if you start a scan and pause it after check for updates then connect to Internet and update definitions then continue the scan it will complete without stopping. If you update before you start scan that seems to stop it working.


if you stop it mid-scan and update it, i dont think it will be able to scan with updated definitions though. so just pointless to even update till a fix is released.
sorry for dupe post. wasnt logged in.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 30, 2021)

If you connect to online, update it, then exit from the systray and relaunch it, it loads the updated definitions. Then you can scan with it.

Or alternatively, just updated it from a working computer first.


----------



## Gremlin220366 (Dec 13, 2021)

I have found a new portable Malwarebytes version 2.2.1 1043 Premium that seems to run ok without stopping after updating from tests carried out so far n normal windows environment.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 13, 2021)

Gremlin220366 said:


> I have found a new portable Malwarebytes version 2.2.1 1043 Premium that seems to run ok without stopping after updating from tests carried out so far n normal windows environment.


Please DM me in Discord.


----------



## user4 (Jan 13, 2022)

After I updated the Malwarebytes database and clicked _Scan Now_, Malwarebytes immediately stopped scanning with the error message "Threat Scan was canceled". I tried several times, always with the same result.
Jayro, please fix this error and create a new version of *Malwarebytes Bootable*.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2022)

user4 said:


> After I updated the Malwarebytes database and clicked _Scan Now_, Malwarebytes immediately stopped scanning with the error message "Threat Scan was canceled". I tried several times, always with the same result.
> Jayro, please fix this error and create a new version of *Malwarebytes Bootable*.


Did you exit Malwarebytes after the update from the task tray, and re-open it so the new definitions would take hold?


----------



## Coba (Oct 3, 2022)

Older versions of Malwarebytes will no longer receive updates! I still have the Portable Corporate Version 1.80.2.1012 and KOR_IME from nsaneforums has edited the config.conf so that the updates work again. This config.conf no longer exists in the newer versions. Is anyone able to apply the changes to Jayro's ISO? Unfortunately I can't enter a link. Go to nsane and search for Malwarebytes Portable and then read page 4.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 3, 2022)

Coba said:


> Older versions of Malwarebytes will no longer receive updates! I still have the Portable Corporate Version 1.80.2.1012 and KOR_IME from nsaneforums has edited the config.conf so that the updates work again. This config.conf no longer exists in the newer versions. Is anyone able to apply the changes to Jayro's ISO? Unfortunately I can't enter a link. Go to nsane and search for Malwarebytes Portable and then read page 4.


You should join the MediCat Discord and then DM me.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice, thank you.

I much prefer the older versions (v2 and v3) than the current v4. I don't know why it feels sluggish and ugly to look at while the older versions were so UI friendly.


----------

